# Anyone Else Here Have A Porsche 911?



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

hpowders said:


> It's a very masculine looking, sexy, great driving machine. Like BMW's, the car is at its best when driven fast. It's a fine second car, because of its limited trunk space.
> 
> The car is also very solidly built. No squeaks. No rattles.
> 
> ...


I don't know if I can stand behind masculine looking but I do find the 911 and GT2 RS/GT3 very attractive, some of there lesser models remind me of an old VW bug on roids or something I would expect to see as an MTV sweet 16 gift.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

TannerSV said:


> I don't know if I can stand behind masculine looking but I do find the 911 and GT2 RS/GT3 very attractive, some of there lesser models remind me of an old VW bug on roids or something I would expect to see as an MTV sweet 16 gift.


.... that is until you drive one. They don't drive anything like VW's.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

Many times, I am so attracted to my Porsche 911's sig. pic., I forget what I wanted to post.


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

hpowders said:


> .... that is until you drive one. They don't drive anything like VW's.


Lol that comparison was by mere aesthetics of some models, I'm excited to drive one now sometime. Thanks for the input fellas


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

TannerSV said:


> Lol that comparison was by mere aesthetics of some models, I'm excited to drive one now sometime. Thanks for the input fellas


It's easy to do. Wear a sharp outfit; go to a Porsche dealer. Act like you are interested in getting a 911 or Cayman and go for a test drive. I don't know how many BMW's I've driven "free" that way. You tell 'em "I've got to think about it" after the test drive. Just make sure you leave your wallet at home! These cars can get you to make irrational, emotional decisions you may not really be prepared to make.


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

hpowders said:


> It's easy to do. Wear a sharp outfit; go to a Porsche dealer. Act like you are interested in getting a 911 or Cayman and go for a test drive. I don't know how many BMW's I've driven "free" that way. You tell 'em "I've got to think about it" after the test drive. Just make sure you leave your wallet at home! These cars can get you to make irrational, emotional decisions you may not really be prepared to make.


Well I plan on doing a Vegas driving experience out at their speedway, just waiting in hopes they nab a 2013 GTR and or Aventador but I know they have the 911 as one of their vehicles, they have packages where you can drive up to 9 cars I believe 5 laps per car. I believe this would be preferable to driving miss daisy around town watching my every move in a 100+k sports car. I will say though, pulling up in the seven hasn't ever hurt my test drive probability.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

hpowders said:


> .... or am I here all alone??? :yikes::yikes::yikes:


Yes you are alone. Very alone.

There is an increasing number of Fest alumni with 911s. There are probably more posters on Rennlist who have BMWs as their daily or as another car in the family.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

vexed said:


> Yes you are alone. Very alone.
> 
> There is an increasing number of Fest alumni with 911s. There are probably more posters on Rennlist who have BMWs as their daily or as another car in the family.


I don't like Rennlist. They don't interact. Bimmerfest is the best car forum I've ever found.

I just want to talk about my 911 without being criticized "this is a BMW forum." The General Automotive Forum here seems to be the right place.

I also have a 328i, so I like posting in E90/93 too.


----------



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

A Porsche 911 WILL be my next car. If I'm ever done enjoying this truely wonderful M3. The M3 is probably not as good but when I rev this V8 into the 8 thousands, I don't care.


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

PhillyNate said:


> A Porsche 911 WILL be my next car. If I'm ever done enjoying this truely wonderful M3. The M3 is probably not as good but when I rev this V8 into the 8 thousands, I don't care.


Yep, the M3 is awesome in its own way :thumbup:


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

It's the best heavy car ever made.


----------



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

hpowders said:


> It's the best heavy car ever made.


Best _*heavier*_ car ever made. I'm not loaded up with options. Mine weighs about 3550 lbs.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

PhillyNate said:


> Best _*heavier*_ car ever made. I'm not loaded up with options. Mine weighs about 3550 lbs.


Mass decay deletion.


----------



## BMW4ALL (Oct 6, 2008)

I've got a modified 997S for my weekend car and love it. Hard to describe what makes it so special...if you drive one you'll know. BMWs are great a combination of performance and comofort


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

TannerSV said:


> Well I plan on doing a Vegas driving experience out at their speedway, just waiting in hopes they nab a 2013 GTR and or Aventador but I know they have the 911 as one of their vehicles, they have packages where you can drive up to 9 cars I believe 5 laps per car. I believe this would be preferable to driving miss daisy around town watching my every move in a 100+k sports car. I will say though, pulling up in the seven hasn't ever hurt my test drive probability.


I've never done that, but it sounds like a whole lot of fun!


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

hpowders said:


> I've never done that, but it sounds like a whole lot of fun!


Skip Barber Racing offers a high performance driving school where you can drive a variety of cars on a track with a professional coach riding shotgun (the Skip Barber instructors are among the best in the field).

The program is available at a number of tracks including Sebring.

http://www.skipbarber.com/vehiclespecs.asp


----------



## equ (Aug 11, 2004)

I have a 2010 997.2, fantastic car. I had a 996 briefly a long time ago, then went into bmw world (zhp's & e90's) for some time. From 06 to two months ago, I had an 06 cayman S. Another wonderful car.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

captainaudio said:


> Skip Barber Racing offers a high performance driving school where you can drive a variety of cars on a track with a professional coach riding shotgun (the Skip Barber instructors are among the best in the field).
> 
> The program is available at a number of tracks including Sebring.
> 
> http://www.skipbarber.com/vehiclespecs.asp


Thanks for the info!


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

equ said:


> I have a 2010 997.2, fantastic car. I had a 996 briefly a long time ago, then went into bmw world (zhp's & e90's) for some time. From 06 to two months ago, I had an 06 cayman S. Another wonderful car.


I got a Cayman S and a Boxster as loaners. I'm almost wishing my car needs service so I can borrow another great Porsche loaner!


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

hpowders said:


> I got a Cayman S and a Boxster as loaners. I'm almost wishing my car needs service so I can borrow another great Porsche loaner!


My dealer gives out rentals, and low end rentals at that.... My BMW, MB and Lexus dealers *always* hand out same make cars, my Porsche dealer sends me home in a Camry or a Hyundai...


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

swajames said:


> My dealer gives out rentals, and low end rentals at that.... My BMW, MB and Lexus dealers *always* hand out same make cars, my Porsche dealer sends me home in a Camry or a Hyundai...


I use Suncoast Porsche in Sarasota, Florida. They're the guys who do the high volume Porsche parts mail order business that a lot of Porsche drivers are familiar with. They are fanatics about servicing Porsches. I went for a wheel alignment and my SA told me the technician spends close to 2 hours per wheel! So he gave me the Cayman S loaner for the day.

The nice thing about Suncoast is even though I bought the car in Virginia, my adapted Porsche service center treats me as if I bought the car from them. Always a free Porsche loaner.

Your experience reminds me of my previous BMW dealer. I had to rent a loaner every time on my own dime, even though I bought my BMW there. The last loaner I had to pay for was a dirty white Chevy Impala, which gave new meaning to the term "body lean". I bought my next BMW at a different dealership.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

hpowders said:


> Good to hear. I have a base 997. Plenty powerful for me. Got it with Tiptronic in case the wife ever has to drive it. So far, not.
> 
> You guys have the fun roads. Florida is boringly straight. The biggest hill I ever encounter is my driveway incline!


Your wife can't drive a stick? Oh, well; whatever floats your boat.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

ProRail said:


> Your wife can't drive a stick? Oh, well; whatever floats your boat.


No. The Porsche Tiptronic is very good for an automatic. Never any lag. Rarely any gear confusion.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

If you have driven your car with PDK and then tip, I think you would feel otherwise. The Porsche Tip transmission leaves a lot to be desired for a sports car. The PDK is pretty much marvellous.

Either way, love the color combo.

And yes, the thing with P-cars is the feel. My buddy had a Cayman S and that car just feels utterly connected. Wonderful driving tool.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

Justin T said:


> If you have driven your car with PDK and then tip, I think you would feel otherwise. The Porsche Tip transmission leaves a lot to be desired for a sports car. The PDK is pretty much marvellous.
> 
> Either way, love the color combo.
> 
> And yes, the thing with P-cars is the feel. My buddy had a Cayman S and that car just feels utterly connected. Wonderful driving tool.


Ah, but I have driven PDK several times-once in a Cayman S and another time in a Boxster.

Several problems with PDK:

1. In 3 mile an hour bumper to bumper traffic, the car shimmies back and forth-front to back, back to front, as the PDK is thoroughly confused as to what to do. Never happens with Tiptronic.

2. You better have good reflexes with PDK as I had to, when I entered a parking lot, gently stepped on the gas after turning in and the car rocketed forward!! The PDK guessed wrong that I wanted a lot of power. Never happens with the Tiptronic.

Sorry, PDK is not for me at this time. I would rather live with the mpg hit of the Tiptronic because I find it's a more predictible transmission.

Please don't tell me this stuff doesn't happen. I consider myself an excellent driver with many years of experience and I know what I'm talking about. I didn't dream this stuff up.

As a matter of fact one professional reviewer tested the DSG transmission in the VW GTI and he found the same thing I did with the PDK-you have to have a very sensitive foot on the gas peddle, or the car will shoot forward when you don't want it to.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

hpowders said:


> Ah, but I have driven PDK several times-once in a Cayman S and another time in a Boxster.
> 
> Several problems with PDK:
> 
> ...


Never experienced this with either PDK, DCT, DSG, etc. Not saying what you are experiencing is not happening; just saying I have not seen this in my experience driving these dual clutch set ups. Even if this is the case, it would be worth it to me to learn to live with this minor inconvenience to rip off up and down shifts the way PDK can...

I have driven tip and to me it robs the 911 of everything that makes it great from a driver's perspective. To each their own and my opinion is just that, an opinion.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

Justin T said:


> Never experienced this with either PDK, DCT, DSG, etc. Not saying what you are experiencing is not happening; just saying I have not seen this in my experience driving these dual clutch set ups. Even if this is the case, it would be worth it to me to learn to live with this minor inconvenience to rip off up and down shifts the way PDK can...
> 
> I have driven tip and to me it robs the 911 of everything that makes it great from a driver's perspective. To each their own and my opinion is just that, an opinion.


Try driving the car say at 2-3 miles an hour. It confuses the computer-doesn't know whether to upshift or downshift. I laughed because it was a loaner, but if that was my Porsche, I wouldn't have been so happy! 

Also, you need a sensitive gas pedal foot. The car can "misread" your intentions and plow ahead when all you need is a little juice. That can be scary.

And the scariest thing of all: "Sir, what you describe is perfectly normal for the PDK": from your helpful Porsche SA.

I will wait a few years. The dual clutch needs a bit of "improvement", IMO. I'm all for the technology behind it, and the increased acceleration and better mpg, both of which you surely don't get with the Tiptronic transmission.


----------



## LandsharkBMW (Jul 25, 2008)

It's funny, I just annouced to my wife that I'm going to get a 911 by the time I'm 40. I think I'll be ready financially by then and I can use it as a ticket to enter a local cars and coffee saturday morning scene. I could join them now, but no matter how much I clean my wheels and shine the tires the 328 just isn't going to cut it when three rows back in the supermarket parking there is eight of my car.

Ironically enough I'm also trying to relocate to the Tampa area (pending me finding a job) but I assure you this isn't a case of Single White Female. But you probably shouldn't rent a room out in your house for now just in case.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

I feel your pain regarding the popularity of the 328i. Once I almost panicked in a mall parking lot because my remote key wouldn't work. Turns out it was a different Alpine White 328i, exactly like mine. Embarrassing!


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

Justin T said:


> Never experienced this with either PDK, DCT, DSG, etc. Not saying what you are experiencing is not happening; just saying I have not seen this in my experience driving these dual clutch set ups. Even if this is the case, it would be worth it to me to learn to live with this minor inconvenience to rip off up and down shifts the way PDK can...
> 
> I have driven tip and to me it robs the 911 of everything that makes it great from a driver's perspective. To each their own and my opinion is just that, an opinion.


I have the DSG transmission in my GTI and I've never noticed the issue that he is describing. :dunno: Maybe they improved the transmission with the 2011 model?


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

One of the professional reviewers of the DSG GTI described the same thing that happened to me in the PDK Boxster. I made a turn, took my foot off the gas through the turn; when the turn was complete I stepped gently on the gas and the car zoomed forward, when all I wanted was to go slowly. I drove the DSG GTI also, but it didn't happen to me in the GTI.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

"New Car Test Drive" Review of the 2012 GTI with DSG:

"The DSG requires a sensitive right foot. The combination of electronic throttle, boost and gearbox control means a fine line between asking for a little more power and instead the car downshifting, going on boost and delivering substantially more power than you wanted."

That's exactly what happened to me with the Porsche PDK gearbox. I wanted a little speed and instead the car shot forward. Good thing my reflexes were good. I had to hit the brake in a hurry. I was pulling into a mall parking lot when it happened.


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

So the PDK made you look like "that guy" lol. Little off topic but ever since I've seen this thread I've been reading up on Porsche, does anybody have any experience with the Carrera GT? Does it have the glorious handling and feel as your quintessential 911?


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

TannerSV said:


> So the PDK made you look like "that guy" lol. Little off topic but ever since I've seen this thread I've been reading up on Porsche, does anybody have any experience with the Carrera GT? Does it have the glorious handling and feel as your quintessential 911?


I have not had the experience with it (wish I was that lucky). The Carrera GT has to be quite different from the 911...911 being rear/rear with the GT being mid/rear.


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

Duh, I totally overlooked engine positioning being they both look so short compared to the norm. I'm new at this Porsche thing, forgive me.


----------



## LandsharkBMW (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm not in the market for a Porsche right now, but I curiously searched my local dealer online and was impressed. For 25,000 miles and $44,000 this looks like a lot of car. It's a great looking car. I'm not endorsing this as a good buy as I have no idea of the market, it not being CPO, etc... but mid 40's for low mileage is nice to see.

2005 Porsche 911 Carrera 997
Stock ID

T5303A


Transmission

MANUAL


Exterior

Arctic Silver Metallic


Interior

Black


Engine 3.6L 
Price

$43,995.00


Mileage

25,568


VIN # WP0AA29975S715724


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

TannerSV said:


> So the PDK made you look like "that guy" lol. Little off topic but ever since I've seen this thread I've been reading up on Porsche, does anybody have any experience with the Carrera GT? Does it have the glorious handling and feel as your quintessential 911?


Better.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

LandsharkBMW said:


> I'm not in the market for a Porsche right now, but I curiously searched my local dealer online and was impressed. For 25,000 miles and $44,000 this looks like a lot of car. It's a great looking car. I'm not endorsing this as a good buy as I have no idea of the market, it not being CPO, etc... but mid 40's for low mileage is nice to see.
> 
> 2005 Porsche 911 Carrera 997
> Stock ID
> ...


Not bad. I would bargain for the CPO being thrown in. Silver is common but low maintenance.


----------



## LandsharkBMW (Jul 25, 2008)

hpowders said:


> Not bad. I would bargain for the CPO being thrown in. Silver is common but low maintenance.


For sure... I'd lose sleep owning it and not having it cpo'd like yours, I was just surprised that much car (and accompanying status haha) was available for that price. I feel like its a car I could love and get excited to drive, unlike the 328 which I do like... but it sleeps outside and goes through automatic car washes (it's a lease). I only remember how special it is when I get a rental Nissan Sentra for a few days to compare it to.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

LandsharkBMW said:


> For sure... I'd lose sleep owning it and not having it cpo'd like yours, I was just surprised that much car (and accompanying status haha) was available for that price. I feel like its a car I could love and get excited to drive, unlike the 328 which I do like... but it sleeps outside and goes through automatic car washes (it's a lease). I only remember how special it is when I get a rental Nissan Sentra for a few days to compare it to.


I was walking away from the $49,750 price (2007, 16,000 miles), even though I drove the car and liked it and just for the heck of it I said "I want a CPO warranty thrown in for that price." I figured the guy would say "no way!" and I would keep walking. Instead the sales guy quickly said "okay". I still wasn't ready and told the sales guy, "I need time to think about it" and got a ride back to the airport, got restless in the airport and called the sales guy and told him "deal".

A few months ago my amp blew out and I had it replaced free by Porsche under the CPO. The SA told me it would have cost me around $800 out of pocket. Glad I spoke up.


----------

